# Solved: Can media player play .MOV



## 4plus2

Hello,

Because we have kids games installed which insist on a very old version of Quicktime I cant play many movies. Is there a way to enable Windows Media Player to play Quicktime .MOV movie files? Eg a plugin component or something?


----------



## lister

Quicktime alternative will allow WMP to play MOV files
http://www.codecguide.com/download_qt.htm

By default Media Player Classic is installed and used to play MOV files, you will have to unckeck MPC in the install options for WMP to play them.


----------



## Moby

You may be able to get media player to play mov files anyway, mine can (WMP10 and XP). Right click a mov file, open with, choose programme, pick WMP. You'll get a message saying WMP doesn't recognise blah blah, 'would you like WMP to try and play the file anyway?'
As I said, when I clicked yes, and since then, WMP plays them. Lister's advice is good if it doesn't work.


----------



## 4plus2

You are right Moby. WMP can play quicktime MOV files even though its not one of the extensions it recognizes. Wonder how I can get WMP to play MOV files by default as this extension does not appear in its list of associated file types.


----------



## Moby

Right click one again, open with, choose programme, and check the 'always use this programme . . . . ' box.


----------



## 4plus2

Great thanks Moby, now I can play all MOV files even though I have to have this crappy old version of Quicktime installed to play our kids games.


----------

